
On Eliminating Rush Hours - evanwarfel
https://towardsdatascience.com/on-eliminating-rush-hours-cdadd3fddcc3
======
ebcode
> Theoretically, half of everyone’s weekend could be half as crowded, two-
> thirds of the time.

Excellent analysis, and I particularly liked the above line.

The phrase, "The tyranny of the clock" kept springing to mind as I was
reading, and I had forgotten that this is the title of a much older, and
shorter, essay[0].

[0]
[http://www.spunk.org/texts/writers/woodcock/sp001734.html](http://www.spunk.org/texts/writers/woodcock/sp001734.html)

